# R15 Beta Testers



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

I read at TivoCommunity someone was on the phone for 3+ hours with a CSR trying to get their R15 up, the CSR apologized for the delay and gave them 3 months of showtime for free. While on the phone with D* yesterday (talking about HD stuff) I mentioned about having the R15 and even though I was fortunate and pretty much got mine up and running semi smoothly that I am still beta testing it for them and asked if D* would give me some deal like that. To my SURPRISE the CSR said no problem, "put your receiver on 537" and whola now I have 3 months free too. Kudos to that CSR (didnt get name).  


Larry


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't really want anything free, I just want it before it's generally available to everyone else


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

The events of my initial set up of my r15 (replacing existing DVR, old DVR relocated to bedroom):

After installing, including the no warning crash to update software and redo install... 
1st call to D* for activation:
Result: The new DVR is "activated". Unkown to me at this time, CSR apparently mis-enters serial number(s).

2nd call to D* as the DVR functionality is not working - error message that I have not "purchased" DVR service. (DVR customer for 2 years)
Result: CSR needs to discuss issue with supervisors, they determine that the initial set up/activation was not correct - it was done for a Tivo based DVR. (20+ minutes on hold as they figure it out)

3rd call to D* as I am now receiving a searching for signal pop-up while receiving the programming.
Result: Cleared up, no explaination.

4th call to D* as without warning R15 does not recognize my subscription to NHL Center Ice.
Result: Cleared up , no explaination.

As everyone has certainly experienced, calling in to D*, specifically for activation and tech support involves a long recorded lead-in navigation. Each call is easily a 30 minute proposition.

I understand that D* is "rewarding" certain customers, obviously based on their monthly fee, with a preferred customer phone number. Can anyone elaborate? What is the cut-off level?

After all of the PITA to get this obviously rushed to market product up and running, and the continued heartburn of the initial bugs and shortcoming, I strongly believe that D* rightly owes all of the initial purchasers of the R15 with some form of compensation- at the minimum, assurances via direct communication with R15 owners that fixes are being worked on; a preferred customer service contact number; free programming upgrade, etc.

I was excited for the new R15 and eagerly looked forward to its arrival. I want to be one of its cheerleaders (as I am with D* and DVRs), however D* has to hold up its obligations in this relationship.

How D* responds to the issues of the R15 will determine if I continue as a customer.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

I still maintain that d* should grab some of us for serious beta testing. They can keep rolling it out to the general public, but get some of us power users to give them accurate, timely feedback to get this unit up to speed quick!. (i.e. some sort of dierct line into them)

They're not winning any combo customers over with this unit as-is right now.

I'm probably moving the unit back down to the basement for a while unit they get things running better.

-Chris


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

They are using us as beta testers right now. That must be one of the reasons that the box is not still available to the general public.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> They are using us as beta testers right now. That must be one of the reasons that the box is not still available to the general public.


Seeing as it's supposedly whats shipping directly from them, what gives you this idea?


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Seeing as it's supposedly whats shipping directly from them, what gives you this idea?


There are some bugs (crash and freeze of the box, repeat shows of a series link recorded while new runs are skiped and ...), shows that this software was not fully tested. Now, at least the two bugs I mentioned are showstoppers that would have stop them to release the box. But they did, why? I do not think that they thought that nobody would see them.

The only logical reason that I can come up with is that by doing a limited release and following the forums they will capture the issues that we will find and will release a software update before the big release, that I assume should be around Xmas.

I think that they saw that everytime that there was a Tivo software upgrade, the hard-core users would have jump on it and test it to find all the issues. Like you and I and many others.

This is IMHO, I might be wrong.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> There are some bugs (crash and freeze of the box, repeat shows of a series link recorded while new runs are skiped and ...), shows that this software was not fully tested. Now, at least the two bugs I mentioned are showstoppers that would have stop them to release the box. But they did, why? I do not think that they thought that nobody would see them.
> 
> The only logical reason that I can come up with is that by doing a limited release and following the forums they will capture the issues that we will find and will release a software update before the big release, that I assume should be around Xmas.
> 
> ...


Actually I quite hope you're right. Would be nice if they fix all these issues in a very timely manner. Some of the things they did are just stupid and show little insight into how a DVR is actually used (at least in this country by people who use them often)


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Actually I quite hope you're right. Would be nice if they fix all these issues in a very timely manner. Some of the things they did are just stupid and show little insight into how a DVR is actually used (at least in this country by people who use them often)


That is exactly what makes me think that there should be an update soon. Some of the errors are so big and stupid that you can not imagine that D* said that this is good enough for a normal usage.

I hope that I am right.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess the main thing I'm looking for is some feedback or confirmation that D* is working on things AND listening to us here. I'm happy to help them out, but throw me a bone and at least _tell_ me you're listening!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ChrisWyso said:


> I guess the main thing I'm looking for is some feedback or confirmation that D* is working on things AND listening to us here. I'm happy to help them out, but throw me a bone and at least _tell_ me you're listening!


ChrisWyso, what i have decided to do is, post my issues on D*'s forum page also. i am sure they monitor all of the different forums but i think if we flood their forum with these issues it can't hurt.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

db54 said:


> ChrisWyso, what i have decided to do is, post my issues on D*'s forum page also. i am sure they monitor all of the different forums but i think if we flood their forum with these issues it can't hurt.


Great point, and a big _DUH_ to me for not even thinking of D*'s forums. :icon_dumm I was in there once when they first opened it, saw it was relatively "soft" compared to what we have here or over at the "old" forums, but I haven't gone back.

I do recall Ebonovic speaking about when he first went there & started posting, I think D* started to shut him down, but he could clarify this. I believe he was being "too" helpful for D*'s taste at the time.

I'll go check them out again now.

Thanks DB.

-Chris


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Chris, you are correct..........there isn't alot of activity there at all and ironically, when i posted, ebonovic replid. :hurah: but still, i'm gonna post there at times.


OK D*, US TESTERS HAVE BEEN AT IT FOR ALMOST 2 WEEKS NOW  ........if you're reading the results, GIVE US A SIGN :allthumbs :bonk1:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The D* forums are nothing compared to here. I do answer posts over there, but half the time I direct them to Tivocommunity, or here, or other places.

They have some funny rules and block a lot of words (like RECALL) from being posted.

I do hope one good things comes out of all of this.
DirecTV get's a clue what Beta testing is all about...... Letting your own employees do the beta testing, is an ALPHA test for the most part. Unless you get it out to the real world, and really let "users" tinker with it... 

Take Microsoft for example: SQL 2005 was in the hands of actually non-microsoft employees for nearly a year in "beta" test mode. And even in the end game, a few featuers where not enabled because there wasn't enough "real" user feedback to say if it was going to work right or not.

If D* does gives us a sign it would be a first. In 10 years I have been with DirecTV, they have never publicly comment on anything...


----------

